# Is this place some kind of marketing joint-venture



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

between testosterone supplement makers, self-help book authors and marriage counselors? It seems like every single question asked leads to the answer "you/he probably has low T," "read MMSLP and NMMNG" or "find a marriage counselor."


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

No. Of course it isn't! 



















It's a site to sell VAR's!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

And remember, this offer is NOT available in stores!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Vince could probably use some relationship advice, after that run-in with the hooker.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Fozzy said:


> Vince could probably use some relationship advice, after that run-in with the hooker.


That all could have been avoided if she had just accepted the bundle of chamois as payment for the blow job.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Of course not. You sound kind of bets though...

Have you had your T levels checked and read MMSLP?

Take two and call me in the morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> That all could have been avoided if she had just accepted the bundle of chamois as payment for the blow job.


I'm kind of ashamed to admit. I have some Sham-Wow's at home, and they really are awesome.


----------

